# Trial Gelände



## City Driver (17. August 2003)

Hi Leute.

Mal ein kleiner Fun Thread. Ich beschäftige mich schon eine Zeit lang mit 3D.
Und ich hatte letztens die Idee mal ein kleines Trial Gelände zu bauen und das eventuell auch umzusetzen, wenn ich dafür einen Platz finde.
Deshalb hier mein Anliegen. Gebt mir mal Tipps was man noch alles für hindernisse gut bekommen kann. Die würde ich dann in 3D umsetzen. Ich hoffe das ich hinterher ein schönen kleinen Trial Platz habe. Ich habe vorallem noch Probs mit den Proportionen. Also gebt eure kritik einfach mal ab. Z.b. wie ich diese Rohre auf dem angehängten Bild befestigen könnte, das es auch wirklich was aushält. Soweit erstmal das. Hier das Bild.

Achja. Texturen, also Farben und so weiter kommen noch, wenn ich es gelernt habe.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. August 2003)

Planen kann man alles aber wie willst du das realisieren? Und woher willst du das Material bekommen?
Die Paletten gehen noch aber woher bekommst du die Rohre u STeine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## City Driver (18. August 2003)

> Gebt mir mal Tipps was man noch alles für hindernisse gut bekommen kann. Die würde ich dann in 3D umsetzen



Das da auf dem Bild is nur ein Beispiel. Deshalb frage ich euch, was man für Hindernisse gut bekommen kann.

Also Paletten sind für mich kein Problem. Die liegen hier überall in der Gegend rum. Aber man brauch ja auch andere Sachen.
Und ich dachte halt das hier schon Leute dabei sind die in ihren 5 Jahren Trial was das angeht schon Improvisativ mitgedacht haben. Du verstehst?

P.s. Fährt sich das Urban gut? Und in welcher Farbe hast du es?


----------



## Trialmatze (18. August 2003)

@ City Driver

Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber hast du lange weile??? Anstatt dich den halben Tag vor den Rechner zu setzen und nen 3D Trialgelände planst (was ich für totalen Unfug halte), könntest du einfach rausgehen und trialen. 
Was bezweckst du damit? Das ist doch Käse!! Guck dir eins von den Milliarden Trialpics im Netz an und dann weißt du schon, was man bauen könnte. Ansonsten zählt Spontanität. Nimm das Zeug was du ranbekommst und bau dir halt was auf. Das ist doch Quatsch das vorher zu planen, wenn du noch net mal weißt, ob du das dann auch fahren kannst! 
Dann nimm dir halt nen paar Palletten und bau nen kleinen "Kunstspringerlauf" (die Leute die wissen was ich meine, werden jetzt sich lachen ) auf und triale!

Matze


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von City Driver _
> *
> 
> Das da auf dem Bild is nur ein Beispiel. Deshalb frage ich euch, was man für Hindernisse gut bekommen kann.
> ...



Nun gut, ich schätz mal das Starkstrom Kabeltrommeln noch relativ einfach zu bekommen sind. 







Garten betonplatten sind auch nicht sehr teuer, aber der Transport geht nur mit Auto (pro stück ca 25kg)






Baumarkt Rohre sind auch nicht all zu teuer






Sonst fällt mir nichts wirklich preiswertes ein.




> P.s. Fährt sich das Urban gut? Und in welcher Farbe hast du es?



Da es mein erstes richtiges Trial bike ist kann ich rein objektiv nichts dazu sagen aber subjektiv fährt es sich geil.
Farbe=Weiß


----------



## City Driver (18. August 2003)

@ Trialmatze

Ja manchmal versteh ich es wirklich nicht. Ich will genauso wenig jemandem auf den Schlips treten. Es steht sogar drüber das es ein Fun Thread is. Und wer sich davon genervt fühlt soll es bei sich halten. Außer es is ein Mod der meint das es hier nich hingehört. Und ja ich hab langeweile. Und nein ich sitze nicht den halben Tag deswegen am Rechner. Und ich bin nicht am Trialen weil mein Fahrrad kaput ist. Und ich genau deswegen schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach nem neuen Fahrrad bin. Es ist mir unverständlich wieso du nur schlechten Senf dazu abgeben kannst.

@ Cyro Cube

Jo das is ja schonma was. An die Strom Trommeln hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Das werd ich auch mal bauen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (18. August 2003)

Lol, was wilste mit so mini Röhrschen und 1 cm hohen betongplatten? Trackstand Üben? Sinnlos....


----------



## biker ben (18. August 2003)

wie wärs mit schmalen brettern die man dann sozusagen als brücke nimmt, da kann man dann schön gleichgewicht üben.


----------



## elhefe (18. August 2003)

Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass man ein einen guten Trial-Pacours planen kann (das mal @ Matze).

Sicherlich macht das nur Sinn, wenn man es dann auch in die Tat umsetzt. Das ist dann zu meist die Schwierigkeit.

@ Cyro

Wenn Du ein passendes Gelände hast, kann Deine Planung schon konkreter aussehen. Da weist Du dann auch, welche Sachen vor Ort sind und ob und wie Du sie mit einbauen kannst.

Ich denke auch, dass Du hier das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbindest. Aus späterer beruflicher Sicht ist es sicherlich nicht schädlich, sich mit einer solchen Software auszukennen. Es sei denn, Trial macht Dich zum Millionär  . Dann kannst Du Dir Deinen eigenen Trial-Park designen lassen.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *Lol, was wilste mit so mini Röhrschen und 1 cm hohen betongplatten? Trackstand Üben? Sinnlos.... *



Denk mal nach bevor du was schreibst. 

1.Die Betonplatten sind sicherlich nicht fürs aufeinanderstapeln geeignet. Wie du allein auf die Idee kommst das jemand die Teile stapeln würd um drauf zu trialen ist schon  
Man kann die Teile zufällig auch über selbst gemachte Hügel legen oder auch gegeneinander das sie die Form von nem A haben.

2.
Das ich nicht die dünnen Rohre auf dem Bild meine versteht sich auch von selbst.(Nochmals wieso kommst du überhaupt auf den Gedanken ich könnte die dünnen meinen?!)
Ich mein natürlich die ganz dicken Baumakrt Rohere die übrigens bis zu 75mm Durchmesser haben ( was um einiges breiter als Treppengeländer ist)


----------



## Trialmatze (19. August 2003)

*HandvordieStirnschlag*

Macht was ihr wollt, aber verstehen kann ich euch trotzdem net. Im Endeffekt kommt es immer wieder auf den selben Typ Trialer raus, der so nen Thread eröffnet...nen Fun Thread 

Macht euer Ding und nichts für ungut!!!

@ Elhefe

Niemand hat etwas gegen Planung und Organisation, aber ich sage hierzu besser nix mehr 

So...und nun mal was ganz anderes...ICH MÖCHTE HIERMIT RECHT HERZLICH DEN FRANK KRUMBIEGEL GRÜßEN! ER WEIß WARUM 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> **
> So...und nun mal was ganz anderes...ICH MÖCHTE HIERMIT RECHT HERZLICH DEN FRANK KRUMBIEGEL GRÜßEN! ER WEIß WARUM
> 
> Matze *





ich aber nicht *naseweis*


----------



## City Driver (19. August 2003)

Transportmittel habe ich. 
Platz habe ich.
Elan auch.
Das Programm zum Visuallisieren auch.
Zeit auch.

Es fehlt nur an Hindernissen. Und da ich Zeit habe kann ich das doch zur Freude machen.

Der Platz den ich habe ist sehr begrenzt und bestimmt auch nicht legal. Aber das kratzt da niemanden. Ein Stück rasen an einem alten Teich von den Kalksteinwerken hier bei uns. Plan. Also da gibt es noch nix. Und da ich Zeit besitze, lasse ich es auch sehr ruhig angehen ohne jedwedigen druck. 

Und danke für eure Ratschläge.

@TrialMatze
Was bin ich denn für ein Typ Trialer? Kennst du mich oder so?


----------



## biker ben (19. August 2003)

also ich finds gut das er sowas macht.
ich würde zwar ned planen sondern einfach wenn ich einen platz hätte da paar hindernisse hinschmeissen und dann seh ich schon wies mir taugt. planlos halt 
aber erstmal brauch ich nen platz.  wiese eignet sich ja ned so gut das da leicht schlammig wird und das mag mein bike ned.

wie beständig sind den paletten gegen regen? macht denne das was aus?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. August 2003)

Nach 2-3 Jahren werden Holz Paletten schon spürbar weich und unsicher.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> **HandvordieStirnschlag*
> 
> Macht was ihr wollt, aber verstehen kann ich euch trotzdem net. Im Endeffekt kommt es immer wieder auf den selben Typ Trialer raus, der so nen Thread eröffnet...nen Fun Thread
> ...



Ich glaub du und devil seid der pessimistissche trialer Typ.

Wir reden hier nicht über die erbaung einer Pyramide! Der Junge will sich ein einfaches Trial Gelände basteln, und ihr schiebt hier einen auf ÜNMÖGLICH, SINNLOS bla bla bla.

Soooo schwer/sinnlos/unmöglich kanns aber wohl nicht sein weil es bestimmt einige private Trial gelände in Deutschland gibt. Und auf einigen Videos des "new vid thread" sieht man auch eindeutig selbt zusammengestellte Trial bereiche.

Außerdem, wenn eigene Projekte so sinnlos sind dann Frage ich mich wie die DH und Freerider das machen. Anscheinend ist es für die wohl nicht so sinnlos und überflüssig




















Von Bikern selbst organisierter Dirt bereich in Daisenhofen/emmering






Wenns nach euch zweien ging wäre das alles also Sinnlos was die gemacht haben.
Wären die alle so drauf wie ihr gabs wohl gar keine Pics im Gallery bereich weil alle nur im kreis fahren würden
Und fangt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit "ja aber ein Trial gelände ist viel aufwändiger"


----------



## aramis (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *ICH MÖCHTE HIERMIT RECHT HERZLICH DEN FRANK KRUMBIEGEL GRÜßEN! ER WEIß WARUM*



Aber bestimmt nicht in so ´nem Sch... Thread. Man muss sich ja ncht alles antun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (19. August 2003)

@ Cryo-Cube 

Vielen Dank für das Häufchen geistigen Dünnschiss, den du uns am frühen morgen bescherst! 
Dein Gebrabbel gehörte in den ersten 2 Zeilen noch zum Thema und der Rest war reininterpretieter Mist!! Wer hat hier was von DH, Dirt oder sonstigen erzählt?? Lies die Dinge so wie sie da stehen und interpretier dir nicht irgendnen Mist rein! Ich habe Freunde aus dem Dirt und Dual Bereich und wenn es um Double-Bau oder ähnliches geht bin ich immer mit dabei! Deswegen war dein Gelaber absolut unpassend. Zudem finde ich andere Bikesportarten auch interessant und würde diese stets tollerieren hinsichtlich der Ausübung und der Vorbereitung. 
Also makier hier nicht den Dicken!!!  Das war absoluter Müll, den du jetzt geschrieben hast! 

Ich versuche nur hier im Forum die Threads nach ihrem Sinn zu erforsten und ins Verhältnis zum Nutzen zu setzen...und da stimmt hier was nicht! Was soll das bitte schön? Außerdem habe ich geschrieben "nichts für ungut" sodass die Sache für mich gegessen war!
Wenn jemand nen Platz hat, dann ist das doch saugeil und dann soll er doch daraus was machen, aber was bezweckt dieser Thread.
Der City Driver fährt sicher nicht erst seit 3 Tagen Trial und hat sicher schon viel gesehen. Auf den Kopf gefallen ist er sicher net!
Ich habe jetzt auch kein Boick mit dir darüber zu diskutieren, da du mir als Cryo-Cube sowieso nicht geheuer bist. In vielen Posts fasst du die Dinge teilweise total falsch auf und laberst dann Müll! Soviel dazu....


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *
> 
> Denk mal nach bevor du was schreibst.
> ...




Jo stimmt du bist hier ja der Arnold, vergieb mir für meine mißlungene Überlegung, Stapel du nur deine Betngplätchen gegeneinander und Leg deine Röhrchen zuzsammen    LustichLustich


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *
> 
> Ich glaub du und devil seid der pessimistissche trialer Typ.
> ...



Bist du den Total Beklopt Vochel, Wo hab ich den gesagt damit es sinnlos ist und so, ich habe nur auf deine Bescheuerten Rohre und Platten zurückgewiesen was totaler Dünnschiss ist und nicht damit der Erbau Sinnlos ist!


----------



## biketrialer (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> **HandvordieStirnschlag*
> 
> Macht was ihr wollt, aber verstehen kann ich euch trotzdem net. Im Endeffekt kommt es immer wieder auf den selben Typ Trialer raus, der so nen Thread eröffnet...nen Fun Thread
> ...



ich glaub ihr seht das alle viel zu ernst!! das is ein FUN THREAD das hat er aber am anfang gleich erwähnt und ihr zerreisst ihn gleich wie so pitbulls....wenn sich einer aufregen darf dann bin immer noch ich das....klar!!  
toto


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. August 2003)

Was ist an den Betonplatten und den (dicken) Rohren blödsinn?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. August 2003)

@Trialmatze

Shit hab mir deine Beiträge nochmal durchgeselesn und es stimmt schon was du sagt, hab dich falsch verstanden.

Dir geht es darum das der thread sinnlos ist und nicht der Bau selbst..... irgendwie hab ich das verwechselt und dacht du meinst die ganze aktion(also bau usw)
  


Also sorry nochmals

Aber nochmal an Devil!
Du redest von kleinen Röhrchen und Betonplatten, ich mein aber fette Rohre mit 75mm Durchmesser und fette Betonplatten von knapp 60x60 cm. Was ist daran bitte blödsinn?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (19. August 2003)

kann es sein das euch die sonne das hirn verbrannt hat?



 
wenn ihr nur meckern müsst dann schaut doch erst garnicht hierrein...statt konstrucktiver verbesserungsvorschläge gibts nur völlig überzogene kritik....
ich geh lieber trialen als schreiben.

Kami


----------



## Trialmatze (19. August 2003)

@ Cryo Cube

Na bitte  & 

@ KAMIblaspacken

Na du bist natürlich der Major! Alles klar...geh halt spielen...darauf muss man nicht weiter eingehen...


----------



## billi (19. August 2003)

es giebt ja auch wegwerfpaletten die man sich von irgendwo hohlen kann , hab ich auch mal gemacht  
sind zwar nicht so stabil wie euro paletten , aber sie waren kostenlos und ich hab mir glei mal 100 stück mitgenommen , dann hab ich mir hier was aufgebaut  
aber aus irgendeinem komischen grund hat die irgendwer mitgenommen  
naja , war eh n bischen mist auf der wiese


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. August 2003)

Bei uns hat auch immer das Grünflächenamt nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und die innerhalb weniger Tage entwendet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (19. August 2003)

ich hatte die erlaubnix vom bürgermeister , aber so is das hier aufm dorf , d amacht jeder was er will


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. August 2003)

Wir hatten auch ne erlaubnis... Und angeschlossen warn die auch...


----------



## billi (19. August 2003)

waren es europaletten ? die sind ja richtig teuer wenn man die neu kauft


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. August 2003)

Wenn irgend ein Markt die einfach rumliegen läßt dann hamse halt pech gehabt


----------



## billi (19. August 2003)




----------



## City Driver (19. August 2003)

Jo, die fliegen hier bei uns ständig rum.


----------



## biker ben (20. August 2003)

also ich habe mir 6 paletten geholt die oben eine 2cm dicke komplett geschlossene  spannplatte haben. und dann liegen bei uns in der arbeit noch 200 einwegpaletten rum, aber da ich eh noch keinen platz habe.


----------



## bike 20 (29. Juni 2007)

Das Modotrom am Cottaweg in Leipzig ist ein ideales Trialgelände und sucht noch Fahrradtrialer. Mal bitte melden.


----------

